# Vevor sausage stuffer



## Dabutcher (Sep 2, 2022)

I bought a used vevor 12L electric sausage stuffer and I wanted to see if anybody has one . If so I need a piston gasket and  was hoping to find a supplier . Vevor is pretty much useless for support . I think this stuffer is branded a bunch of different names. The inside of the tank measures 8 1/2 inches . Thankyou, have a great holiday weekend


----------



## Dabutcher (Sep 2, 2022)

Heres a cople of pics


----------



## tbern (Sep 2, 2022)

There's a "smokehouse chef" plunger seal  listed on Amazon. Don't know if that's the same part??  Says its for 8 1/2 tanks. $17.99 + $3 shipping.  I don't know how to put a link for it in.       There may be others if you do a search.


----------



## Dabutcher (Sep 2, 2022)

tbern said:


> There's a "smokehouse chef" plunger seal  listed on Amazon. Don't know if that's the same part??  Says its for 8 1/2 tanks. $17.99 + $3 shipping.  I don't know how to put a link for it in.       There may be others if you do a search.


I did see this , I wasnt sure if it would work , it looks like it might ,


----------



## DougE (Sep 2, 2022)

Dabutcher said:


> I did see this , I wasnt sure if it would work , it looks like it might ,


I'd give it a try. If it doesn't work Amazon is great about returns.


----------



## tbern (Sep 2, 2022)

With the $3 shipping and not Prime shipping, look into how the seller does returns. Could be a " restock" fee or something else??


----------



## DougE (Sep 2, 2022)

Return policy: Eligible for Return, Refund or Replacement within 30 days of receipt


----------



## tbern (Sep 2, 2022)

DougE said:


> Return policy: Eligible for Return, Refund or Replacement within 30 days of receipt


. Worth a try then!


----------



## radioguy (Sep 3, 2022)

If you know the dimensions, you can try McMaster-Carr, or restaurant equipment supplier.

RG









						McMaster-Carr
					

McMaster-Carr is the complete source for your plant with over 595,000 products. 98% of products ordered ship from stock and deliver same or next day.




					www.mcmaster.com


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Sep 3, 2022)

Another reason to buy LEM

However why dont you check out Allied Kenco sales for parts or they may have another option.

GL


----------



## Dabutcher (Sep 3, 2022)

I have to agree with you . I do have a LEM 5# stuffer . I bought this vevor for 50 dollars and was just hoping to get it going . Figured it was worth 50. I dont like to bad mouth any company but vevor customer service is not the greatest . If I had paid 375 dollars and after the 1 year warranty support stopped I would be pissed big time .


----------

